# POLJOT WRIGHT BROTHERS CHRONOGRAPH



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have managed to secure a small quantity of these and will have them within two weeks. 100 years anniversary of Aviation - Lim Edition 1000 pcs


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Is there engraving on the case back ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes there is and it is a special hinged back which when lifted displays the movement under a crystal.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------

